# Seashore Orchid Festival



## orcoholic (Jun 1, 2013)

There is an orchid festival at Silva's Orchids in Neptune NJ. This weekend - 6/7, 8, 9. The address is 635 Wayside Road. Neptune, NJ.

Many international and long distance and local vendors. Go to Silvas' site to see a full list. Food and wine too.

Silvaorchids.com.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 1, 2013)

Um, thanks next weekend!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2013)

It was kind of  rainy today. Anyone else going tomorrow?


----------



## Clark (Jun 8, 2013)

Might need 4WD for the parking lot.
We won't make this one.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2013)

I was down in the area to pay for paint for a tournament tomorrow and got busy helping set up the field.  I guess I miss this one.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 9, 2013)

I was there yesterday, it was quiet. Glen told me that friday was a lot busier which was odd. Didn't buy much except micranthums.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry I missed this; there were a lot of good vendors.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 10, 2013)

had to work this weekend, will have to keep an eye out for the more local shows so I might be able to attend


----------

